# What Is The Perfect Pg, Vg % Ratio?



## WintersFrost (11/6/14)

Oki Doki

So here i am asking what probably to you guys seems like a stupid question

I love the TWISP flavors, the only problem is that it so darn exp,,,, if i would mix my own E-juice what would be the correct PG, VG % ratio to achieve the same throat hit at the same 0.9mg/ml or 18mg nicotine?

As from what i can understand, PG gives you the throat hit. But at what ratio? Also,,, do you adjust the flavor strength based on personal preference or will it be a set % based on what im trying to achieve?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mike (11/6/14)

There is none. It's down to preference. Can't comment on TWISP sadly

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/pg-vs-vg-a-nice-noob-friendly-article.1328/

Best way is to experiment and find out for yourself! You can buy some of both, and make whatever ratios you like, add some flavour concentrate / nic to each and see which you like best. Supposedly it becomes a little more tricky as you get to higher ratios as most flavours do better in PG, however some do better in VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (11/6/14)

I think twisp is a 50/50 ratio so that's a good starting point. As far as flavour concentrations go, there are guidelines to get you in the ballpark but in the end it does come down to personal preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/14)

Hi @WintersFrost 

Wish I could advise you on mixing your own juices, but I have virtually no experience yet in that department, despite big ambitions for some time 

From what I have heard from several vapers, mixing your own juices is not easy - for me, I am still busy trying the ready made juices locally available  

I agree, Twisp juices are good but expensive, but many other locally available brands are much cheaper and just as good. Some are even better. I still rate Twisp's Rebel (Energy Drink) as the best energy drink flavoured one I've tried, but I have found better alternative juices for their other flavours. 

All the best on your mixing journey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/14)

Forgot to add a few things

Twisp is the only juice manufacturer that labels their nic strength as mg per *drop. *So their 0.9mg per drop translates to around 18mg/ml since there are about 20 drops per ml. mg/ml is the way most juice manufacturers label their nic strength.

As to my favourite PG/VG ratio - I don't really have one - but have had good vapes allround from a 50/50 mix. When the VG is too high, the throat hit gets a bit low for me. When the PG is too high, I find it has quite a sharp taste - but havent had too many high PG juices. So 50/50 is a good balance for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WintersFrost (11/6/14)

Silver said:


> Forgot to add a few things
> 
> Twisp is the only juice manufacturer that labels their nic strength as mg per *drop. *So their 0.9mg per drop translates to around 18mg/ml since there are about 20 drops per ml. mg/ml is the way most juice manufacturers label their nic strength.
> 
> As to my favourite PG/VG ratio - I don't really have one - but have had good vapes allround from a 50/50 mix. When the VG is too high, the throat hit gets a bit low for me. When the PG is too high, I find it has quite a sharp taste - but havent had too many high PG juices. So 50/50 is a good balance for me.



If Twisp 0.9mg per drop translates to 18mg per ml wont it be dangerous to vape? or am i missing something?


----------



## RezaD (11/6/14)

No 18mg per ml is not dangerous at all............many here prefer 18mg. Not me though. Was experimenting with new flavours 2 nights ago.....mix was 12mg........tested around 6-8ml on my dripper in the space of 3 hours.......had my first silver...LOL.......felt nauseous.....awful overall.......actually had to lay down on the bed........30 min later I was fine............Hi Ho @Silver ....and we lay!!!!!!!!!!

Been doing DIY for 4-5 months now.....it really is not for everyone.....need patience.....I love it though. For the past 2 weeks I have only been vaping my DIY mixes.....all my commercial juices just sit there.......it's because I want it exactly the way I want it........commercial juices have to cater for a wide audience......so finding one that I am crazy about is difficult....not impossible......the 3 juices I actually do really like is VM4, Zodiac Spearmint and Zodiac Granny Smith Apple....as for tobaccos I finally made 3 variants I really like above anything I have bought or tasted.????

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WintersFrost (11/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @WintersFrost
> 
> I still rate Twisp's Rebel (Energy Drink) as the best energy drink flavoured one I've tried, but I have found better alternative juices for their other flavours.
> 
> All the best on your mixing journey



Thanks for all the great info @Silver 

Im sorry but REBEL for me is nowhere close to Twisp`s statement that it tastes like Redbull. I have worked for ABI or Coca-Cola if you will for 10 years and was virtually living on PLAY Energy Drink. Although Redbull & PLAY dont really taste the same i cant taste any of the Redbull base flavours in Twisp Rebel. Cranberry, Lime & Blueberry.

Granted that TWISP Rebel is a good flavour but i perfer their Peach & Cherry


----------



## WintersFrost (11/6/14)

Ok,,,, I need to get a handle on this nicotine
So if i buy 36mg nic and set the e-Juice calculator target nicotine strenth to 18mg with a 50/50 PG/VG mix and mix 20ml, i should be fine? 

I wont end up comatose or worse (a Bulls suporter)  LOL,,,, Only Joking
But serious now, I wont take a fast, short trip to LIFE Fourways Hospital?


----------



## RezaD (11/6/14)

No....if you want consistency and accuracy use a calculator http://ejuice.breaktru.com/

If you making 10ml of ejuice and you are using 36mg nicotine base you will use 5ml (50%) of the 36mg strentgh nicotine base. The other 5ml (50%) will be made up of pure PG, pure VG and PG based flavour. The ratios will depend on your target PG/VG ratio of the juice you making


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

RezaD said:


> No 18mg per ml is not dangerous at all............many here prefer 18mg. Not me though. Was experimenting with new flavours 2 nights ago.....mix was 12mg........tested around 6-8ml on my dripper in the space of 3 hours.......had my first silver...LOL.......felt nauseous.....awful overall.......actually had to lay down on the bed........30 min later I was fine............Hi Ho @Silver ....and we lay!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Been doing DIY for 4-5 months now.....it really is not for everyone.....need patience.....I love it though. For the past 2 weeks I have only been vaping my DIY mixes.....all my commercial juices just sit there.......it's because I want it exactly the way I want it........commercial juices have to cater for a wide audience......so finding one that I am crazy about is difficult....not impossible......the 3 juices I actually do really like is VM4, Zodiac Spearmint and Zodiac Granny Smith Apple....as for tobaccos I finally made 3 variants I really like above anything I have bought or tasted.????


You have my postal address for some of those tobaccos of yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WintersFrost (11/6/14)

RezaD said:


> No....if you want consistency and accuracy use a calculator http://ejuice.breaktru.com/
> 
> If you making 10ml of ejuice and you are using 36mg nicotine base you will use 5ml (50%) of the 36mg strentgh nicotine base. The other 5ml (50%) will be made up of pure PG, pure VG and PG based flavour. The ratios will depend on your target PG/VG ratio of the juice you making



Fantastix 

I will give it a go,,, ill probably go 6, 12 & 18 first.
thanks for your advice @RezaD


----------



## RezaD (11/6/14)

Matthee said:


> You have my postal address for some of those tobaccos of yours?



For you anytime.....PM me your postal address.....I'll send all 3 .....after you have tasted them I will tell you what is in there.....they do need a full week of steeping though....


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

RezaD said:


> For you anytime.....PM me your postal address.....I'll send all 3 .....after you have tasted them I will tell you what is in there.....they do need a full week of steeping though....


Thanks for the offer, Sir, but I was just joking...really.


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

WintersFrost said:


> If Twisp 0.9mg per drop translates to 18mg per ml wont it be dangerous to vape? or am i missing something?



Hi @WintersFrost , no, 18mg is not dangerous
Neither is 24mg. 
Many new vapers vape 24mg in the beginning. After 7 months I am still on 18mg

Even 36mg is not going to land you in hospital in my view. If you work with 36mg in your DIY endeavours and mix it down in strength I very much doubt you will get into any trouble at all. 

Just take it slowly when in doubt and notice if you feel nauseous or start sweating or any other strange symptom. Then back off and drink lots of water.


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

RezaD said:


> No 18mg per ml is not dangerous at all............many here prefer 18mg. Not me though. Was experimenting with new flavours 2 nights ago.....mix was 12mg........tested around 6-8ml on my dripper in the space of 3 hours.......had my first silver...LOL.......felt nauseous.....awful overall.......actually had to lay down on the bed........30 min later I was fine............Hi Ho @Silver ....and we lay!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Been doing DIY for 4-5 months now.....it really is not for everyone.....need patience.....I love it though. For the past 2 weeks I have only been vaping my DIY mixes.....all my commercial juices just sit there.......it's because I want it exactly the way I want it........commercial juices have to cater for a wide audience......so finding one that I am crazy about is difficult....not impossible......the 3 juices I actually do really like is VM4, Zodiac Spearmint and Zodiac Granny Smith Apple....as for tobaccos I finally made 3 variants I really like above anything I have bought or tasted.????



You had to lie down. Oh my gosh, that is so bad @RezaD 
Take it easy next time 

Incidentally, I read somewhere that its very difficult to do big damage with nicotine overdosing. The body is smart. You will vomit and get nauseous and have to stop vaping long before it becomes too dangerous. Of course, if you swallowed a whole bottle of high nic juice, that may not be the case but just vaping its hard to go beyond a certain point. Nice to know we all have a built-in safety mechanism 

PS - @RezaD I admire your DIY efforts and your patience!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WintersFrost (12/6/14)

Thanks for your input @Silver i really appreciate it.

What made me concerned was that @RezaD said his mix was 12mg and he had his first silver  What is that anyway? Well what ever it is, it didnt sound fresh.

Ive read some crazy stuff regarding nicotine, and id rather be safe than sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (12/6/14)

WintersFrost said:


> Thanks for your input @Silver i really appreciate it.
> 
> What made me concerned was that @RezaD said his mix was 12mg and he had his first silver  What is that anyway? Well what ever it is, it didnt sound fresh.
> 
> Ive read some crazy stuff regarding nicotine, and id rather be safe than sorry.



Lol............Well simply put if you get too much nicotine in your body within too short a space of time you will experience what forum member @Silver experienced (nausea, sweating, legs go a bit wobbly)???? after which he had to lie down to recover. Ever since then whenever a forum member does that it is called pulling a @Silver. 

Everyone has different tolerance levels to nicotine. In my case I normally vape 6-12mg juice BUT when you put it in a dripper the nicotine uptake is amplified due to it vaporising the juice so much quicker and because the coil is closer to your mouth than a normal clearo. So unless you go looking for it the chances of finding out is slim. In this case I was testing some new recipes from scratch so I did a lot of tweaking with the flavours in a short space of time. When it finally hit me I looked down and realised I had just vaped 6-8ml of juice in the dripper....????......but yes just like @Silver said 2 glasses of water and 30min on the bed and your'e fine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

WintersFrost said:


> Thanks for your input @Silver i really appreciate it.
> 
> What made me concerned was that @RezaD said his mix was 12mg and he had his first silver  What is that anyway? Well what ever it is, it didnt sound fresh.
> 
> Ive read some crazy stuff regarding nicotine, and id rather be safe than sorry.



A silver is a nic overdose that gets so severe you have to lie down and chill for a while. Not very easy to get to that point though, as your body usually starts the warning lights pretty early. 

It is named after our esteemed admin, @Silver, who managed to pull a silver at a vape meet, in full view of the other members in attendance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> A silver is a nic overdose that gets so severe you have to lie down and chill for a while. Not very easy to get to that point though, as your body usually starts the warning lights pretty early.
> 
> It is named after our esteemed admin, @Silver, who managed to pull a silver at a vape meet, in full view of the other members in attendance.


Is that in your dictionary?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Is that in your dictionary?


I have Silver in there, don't think I explained it as well there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

